# Rockler FX Router Lift



## MrZ2u (Feb 1, 2015)

Been wanting a lift forever. New house, new shop (in progress, sort of) and new tools! Finally pulled the trigger on this one and it came in this evening! First impressions here, not an actual review just yet. 

http://www.rockler.com/router-lift-fx

Shipped in its own box, and a rather sturdy, stapled shut box as that! 



The handle seems excessively long. The allen stock is held in with a set screw so I plan to cut it down a bit, quite a bit in fact, like maybe just enough to bottom out in the hole and leave maybe .25 inch past that? 


The anodizing looks flawless and all the metal looks smooth and high grade except for two washers and the all thread there in the back...which dont look bad but not as high a grade as everything else.


Rockler wounldnt comment on the fit for my 2hp Craftsman router and neither does their documentation. I know this one uses the same collets as Bosch and just about every thing that I have run across for the Porter Cable fits this just fine so its kinda a little like both so I took a chance. Perfect fit! 



Nice little locking mechanism...very smooth operation and adjustable



Without the insert the bit is a easy change thru the top. With the insert its just not possible. Bad thing here is that the insert is not self locking and held in with three screws. Might be only a minor issue to reach under the table to hold the stop...will have to be cognoscente of that when making my table. But hey, for >$200 with coupon something wont be perfect.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Don't cut the handle. You might need it to clear your fence someday. At least that would be my situation. I have a Jessm lift and if I cut the handle then it would not clear my fence. Of course you could do partial turns but that is a pain.


----------



## rcp612 (Mar 25, 2008)

Do NOT cut the handle down. It is high enough to provide "knuckle" clearance from your fence, and,,,,,, it has to be able to clear the bit being used. Some of my bits are in the 2 1/2" high range.
BTW, I've had that lift for a couple years now and am totally happy with it.


----------



## MrZ2u (Feb 1, 2015)

Good tips, thanks. The fence issue had not occurred to me. Still, this thing is like 10 inches long


----------

